# Kelenna Azubuike signed



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/4093884.html



> Rockets sign Kelenna Azubuike
> 
> With their summer remodeling largely complete, the Rockets began filling out their roster for training camp Thursday, reaching an agreement with guard Kelenna Azubuike on a non-guaranteed contract.
> 
> ...


another scrub?


----------



## Smooth Lotion (Jan 7, 2005)

You have to sign scrubs for training camp, that is the point


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

Is he really 6-5? According to NBA.Com he is 6 feet

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kelenna_azubuike/index.html?nav=page


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I think I introduced this guy to everybody.
People can look it here.
Good signing though. He is actually 6'5", right HayesFan?


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Youtube is our friend.
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FpEPl_qEh7U"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FpEPl_qEh7U" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Antonio Daniels with more athleticism but lesser passing ability.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Azubuike is 6'5"... He is a very athletic player who made a bad choice by leaving UK early. I think, given the chance he could be a good player in the NBA.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Yeah, like Rondo confirmed he is 6'5" (when you see him in the video next to Chuck -where chuck is wearing the nosegaurd- is a good gauge of his height)

Like I said before he was talented in college, but made a bad choice because of pressure. He will be a decent bench player.. he has a higher percentage shot than Bogans coming off the bench. Let's put it this way.. he can make the game a lot more exciting coming into the game than Ryan Bowen did last year.

I look forward to him getting the chance to prove himself at camp.


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

Wow!! He can dunk...big deal...swift could dunk and look how great he turned out to be. Everyone on our roster at the moment is better than this kid. I hope we use our roster spots for better players, not scrubs.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

reno2000 said:


> Wow!! He can dunk...big deal...swift could dunk and look how great he turned out to be. Everyone on our roster at the moment is better than this kid. I hope we use our roster spots for better players, not scrubs.


Swift also has a bad attitude... which in my mind makes his ability to dunk useless. Kelenna is a quiet kid with talent, he won't be a superstar, but he will make a contribution if given a chance.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

How could someone be worse than RyBo?


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

At least Ryan has something most of the players don't have. That is a big heart.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

houst-mac said:


> Is he really 6-5? According to NBA.Com he is 6 feet
> 
> http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kelenna_azubuike/index.html?nav=page




yes, he's 6-5.
Only if had stayed in Kentucky for his senior year and not listened to his 'loving' father.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

HayesFan said:


> Swift also has a bad attitude... which in my mind makes his ability to dunk useless. Kelenna is a quiet kid with talent, he won't be a superstar, but he will make a contribution if given a chance.


hey Hayesfan i just want to ask you can he do like 360s or something? can he do other dunks then just jumping up and dunking it, how athletic is he?


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

lingi1206 said:


> hey Hayesfan i just want to ask you can he do like 360s or something? can he do other dunks then just jumping up and dunking it, how athletic is he?



You wouldn't see him doing fancy dunks in games.. that isn't the UK way. But if I recall correctly, he was able to do some fun dunks in the blue/white preseason festivities his soph and junior year. Rondo, do you remember if he was the one that did the dunk over Chuck sitting in the chair? It was either Kelenna or Rajon.. I can't remember which.

Arguably, he was our best shooter in 04-05, and that and basketball smarts are his greatest strengths. He can get tough on defense as well, and showed a lot of hustle on the trap and then breaking off fast down the court. He was our second leading rebounder (behind Chuck) in 04-05... out rebounding Randolph Morris (center).

So the short answer is yes he is athletic.

I really wish I could have seen some of his NBDL games to tell you if he is at the same athletic level now as he was at UK as a junior. My guess would be that he has improved and is stronger. Plus he's a team player... which seem to be what CD & Gundy are collecting this summer.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

its a no risk decision taking him on with a minimum contract which isnt even guarenteed and look what happened last time we took an undrafted player out of UK


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Dean the Master said:


> I think I introduced this guy to everybody.
> People can look it here.
> Good signing though. He is actually 6'5", right HayesFan?


how come HayesFan knows this guy so well?


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

kisstherim said:


> how come HayesFan knows this guy so well?


HayesFan Knows every Kentucky players well.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

kisstherim said:


> how come HayesFan knows this guy so well?



Yep, those of us born and bred UK fans were weened on UK Basketball.

My dad to this day claims that the reason that UK lost to Duke in 92 is because the nurse took my little sister out of his arms to feed her. He had held her through the entire game.. and at that last timeout before the throw to Christian Laettner the nurse came to take her away to be fed.

We aren't all nuts, but we take our basketball seriously.

I don't think I have missed watching/listening to a UK game since I was 8 years old (and I could stay up until 11pm or later to listen to the end of the night games).

There are other UK fans around the boards that I am sure could give you details about Buike too. I just happen to hang out at the Rockets forum so I am available.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Wow another wildcat signed by the Rockets. Having watched quite a few kentucky games, I think its a safe signing. Azubuike does have talent, he really shouldnt have left school so early though.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

wow this guy is going to bring a lot of excitement.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Hmm he sounds promising


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

how old is the guy


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

chn353 said:


> how old is the guy


His birthday is Dec. 16, 1983, go figure. :biggrin:


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> His birthday is Dec. 16, 1983, go figure. :biggrin:


Damn too much thinking involved, so lets just say he is young. I hope he turns out better than im expecting. As Crackerjack pointed out, it is a low risk/high reward signing seeing his contract isnt guaranteed.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

=D His name sounds very japanese... =D


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

AZNoob said:


> =D His name sounds very japanese... =D


Nigerian to be precise


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

According to behindthename.com, Azubuike means "the past is your strength" or "your back is your strength" in the Language of Igbo something for you to learn everyday.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> According to behindthename.com, Azubuike means "the past is your strength" or "your back is your strength" in the Language of Igbo something for you to learn everyday.


good so he can use his past to motivate him now, look out NBA


----------

